
Get with the Program: Software-Driven Innovation in Traditional Manufacturing - bootload
http://www.nber.org/papers/w21752
======
jdimov10
[http://a115.co.uk/static/documents/SSRN-
id2699996.pdf](http://a115.co.uk/static/documents/SSRN-id2699996.pdf)

------
rfrey
Sounds very interesting, but I left my credit card at home.

